# Remembering GGM Ernesto A Presas



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 1, 2012)

Today is the two year anniversary of the passing of GGM Ernesto A Presas. It seems like it was only yesterday I was on the Presas family beach laughing and joking with GGM Ernesto. I miss you Tito!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------

